

How a homeless person moved an audience of tech workers to tears  - tryary
http://www.tryary.com/news/815/how-a-homeless-person-moved-an-a

======
650REDHAIR
I really wish the Launch crew could have gotten The Learning Shelter up on
stage.

[0][https://twitter.com/TheITSystem/status/438397895675351040](https://twitter.com/TheITSystem/status/438397895675351040)

[1][http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-learning-
shelter](http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-learning-shelter)

